# Cambridge 300 - 30APR11



## DrMekon (14 Apr 2011)

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-314/

Anyone else doing it? I see there are still 16 places, albeit entry closes on Friday. 

I was planning on doing it with an extra 100km before the start to ECE it up to a 400, but it looks like the hall isn't open at the start, and I don't want to have to hang about in the carpark at the beginning if I've been riding during the night. Plus, if I am honest, turning it into my first 400 is still a bit scary


----------

